# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Gronau....Total verunsichert....

## Günther01

Guten Tag
12 Stanzen 
Ich bin neu im Forum , seit 3 Wochen weiss ich das ich Prostatakrebs habe

Hatte PSA von 14,3  dann Stanzbiopsie 12 Stanzen 
es wurde Krebs gefunden in 10 % der Proben wurde Krebs 
nachgewiesen 
Gleason Score 3+3
Grading G2 
was das auch immer genauu heisen mag 
mein Urologe sagt es währ im Anfangsstadium

nun hat er mich nach Gronau geschickt 
nun habe ich Angst das man mir die Prostata entfernt 

achso haben noch eine Knochensyntigrafie bekommen 
Keine Metastasen in den Knochen 

hat jemand erfahrung mit der Klinik Gronau ??
schreiten die schnell zur RAdikalen Prostataentfernung  ??

immer wieder liest man in den Medien das viel zu schnell die Prostata
entfernt wird 

Grüße
Günther

----------


## Günther01

Eine Frage

auf meiner Überweisung nach Gronau steht 

Prostatakarzinom pT1c Nx MX G2

weiß einer was diese Buchstabenh aussagen 

Gruß
Günther

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Günther,

das Forum heißt Dich willkommen. Da darfst es nach diesen ersten Werten noch ruhig angehen, denn:

 T1c = Tumor durch Nadelbiopsie diagnostiziert (z. B. wegen erhöhtem PSA)
MX =  Fernmetastasen können nicht beurteilt werden
NX =  Regionäre Lymphknoten können nicht beurteilt werden
Gleason 3 = Mäßig differenziertes Adenokarzinom (glandulär) G2a = Günstig


Gleason 4 = Mäßig differenziertes Adenokarzinom (kribriform) G2b = Ungünstig

Bitte, auch *diese* Hinweise lesen.

Alles Gute für Dich. 

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Gerri.K

Hallo Günther,würde auf alle Fälle noch *mehrere* Meinungen einholen. Bei deinen Werten denke ich,hast du genug Zeit,bis du dir wirklich sicher bist ,welche Therapie für dich in Frage kommt.Es gibt immer mehrere Möglichkeiten,auf keinen Fall würde ich jetzt möglichst schnell eine radikale Op machen lassen! Informier dich gut,lass dir deinen Befund genau erklären(kann ich auch nicht),event. Dna-Zytometri um den Krebs genauer zu bestimmen (peridiploid,usw.) Unter Umständen könnte für dich auch aktive Überwachung-ohne sofortigen Eingriff möglich sein. Grüße Gerri

----------


## Günther01

Hallo Harald , Hallo Gerri

Danke für Euere Postings

Ich mache mir da sehr große sorgen 
weil im Krankenhaus wo ich hab die Stanzbiopsie machen lassen 
die schreiben in Ihrem Bericht wir bitten um eine fachuroonkologische Weiterbetreuung
*WIR EMPFEHLEN EINE radikale Prostatatektomie*
mein Urologe sagte dann auch radikale Prostatatektomie

nun hat er mich nach Gronau überwiesen 
erste Voruntersuchung am kommenden Montag

nun habe ich Angst das man da auch so schnell ist mit radikale Prostatatektomie

darum fragte ich ob jemand Erfahrung hat mit Gronau 

klar ist wenn es sein muß , muß es sein denn ich möchte ja gerne noch was Leben 
nur es geht mir alles ziemlich schnell
mir fehlt auch das Wissen um da selbst Entscheidungen treffen zu können 

Gruß
Günther

----------


## Damesp

Hallo Günther,
ich wurde vor 5 Jahren in Gronau operiert; siehe Profil
Ich denke, du bist dort in den besten Händen.
 Fahr mal hin und verschaffe dir selbst einen Eindruck (siehe auch www.pznw.de)
Gruß
 Peter

----------


## RalfDm

> mir fehlt auch das Wissen um da selbst Entscheidungen treffen zu können


Hallo Günter,

dann fang doch mal damit an, dass Du die im Kopf dieser Seite aufgeführten "wichtigen Links" durcharbeitest, und insbesondere diese Seite aus dem Forumextrakt und diese sowie diese KISP-Seite.

Ralf

----------


## Carlos

Hallo  Günther,
Zitat von Dir : nun habe ich Angst das man mir die Prostata entfernt
                    =======================================
Das liest sich ja fast so als ob du glaubst, wenn ich da hingehe schneidet mir man dann ganz flugs meine Prostata heraus ?  So schnell geht das aber nicht und die Entscheidung darüber triffst einzig und allein Du, übrigens für alle möglichen Therapien. Du hast auch genügend Zeit, dich umfassend zu informieren und nimm dir diese auch. Nach Gronau kannst du deshalb ruhig hingehen, schon wegen der Informations-Möglichkeit. Ansonsten empfehle ich dir auch in diesem Forum hier zu recherchieren und die Tipp`s von RalfD aufzugreifen.  Freundl. Grüße und alles Gute, Carlos

----------


## tom aus lu

Hallo Günther,

ganz Tief Luft holen und entspannen. Die Diagnose ist erst einmal ein Schock. Aber, du hast genügend Zeit die für dich richtige Entscheidung zu finden. Informiere dich umfassend, sammle Fakten und lasse dich von ersten ärztlichen Aussagen nicht beeindrucken.

Falls die Diagnose dir sehr große Probleme machen sollte versuche schon frühzeitig psychoonkologische Beratung in Anspruch zu nehmen.

Für weitere Ratschläge wären aber vielleicht auch noch einige persönliche Infos hilfreich. Dein Alter würde z.B. bei Infos zu kurativen Behandlungsansätzen eine wesentliche Rolle spielen. Vielleicht kannst du ja dein Profil noch dahingehend ergänzen.

Alles Gute!

Tom

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Ralf,




> Günther01
> Gronau....Total verunsichert....                    Guten Tag
> 12 Stanzen 
> Ich bin neu im Forum , seit 3 Wochen weiss ich das ich Prostatakrebs habe


ich habe versucht, mich in Günther's Lage zu versetzen - dabei fällt mir auf, wie schwer es ist, entsprechend dem psychosozialen Umfeld adäquat zu reagieren. Unser Forum bietet eine schier unermessliche Fülle von Infos, Links, persönliche Schilderungen u.s.w.

Doch sind die bisher erteilten Empfehlungen hilfreich, drei Wochen nach Diagnose, ausgestattet mit dem gut gemeinten Rat des Urologen und Überweisungsschein ? 

Günther ist verzweifelt. Er wird sich - zu schließen aus der Diktion seiner Briefe - wohl sehr schwer tun beim Studium der bisher empfohlenen Texte. 

Ich bin seit ein paar Wochen sehr intensiv im Forum. Plakative Tipps für den Erste Hilfe suchenden Patienten habe ich wenigstens nicht gefunden. 

Ralf - habe ich etwas übersehen, oder wäre das eine machbare Aufgabe ?

Winfried

----------


## dillinger

Ich war 3 Wochen nach "Hammer-Diagnose" auch am Boden, wie so viele hier (wahrscheinlich).
Aber mit der Zeit gewöhnte ich mich daran (an´s Krebs-haben), nach dem Motto "Der Mensch gewöhnt sich an alles" :Blinzeln: 
Natürlich waren die therapeutischen Maßnahmen im Dreierpack (OP/RT/HT) kein Pappenstiel!
Aber da muß man DURCH.

Viel Glück für die richtige Therapieentscheidung, Günther01!

gruss, dillinger

----------


## Günther01

hab mein Profil dann mal vervollständigt 

Danke an alle für die nützlichen Infos , ja es geht mir sehr schlecht bin nur noch am Nachdenken , wenn ich morgens aufwache denke ich schon an meine Krankheit .

Nein Angst habe ich nicht das man mir am kommenden Montag sofort die Prostata 
erausschneidet , aber ein sehr beklemmendes Gefühl hab ich schon das man sagt kommen Sie in 7 Tagen wieder zur OP .

Ich muß ehrlich sagen mit der ganzen Situation zurecht kommen fällt mir sehr schwer . darum hab ich mich hier angemeldet um auf andere zu Stoßen die das gleiche Schicksal haben .

Ich hab noch eine Frage 
Da ich in Deutschland keine eigene Wohnung habe 
kann mir einer sagen was nach einer eventuell anstehenden OP auf mich zukommt
Nachuntersuchungen / Intervalle und so 

Gruß
Günther

----------


## Harald_1933

*Plakative Hilfe

*Hallo Winfried,

der Duden meint: http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/plakativ 

Und ich grüble, wie Du das allgemein gültig realisieren würdest. Von allem, was schon an aussagefähigen Informationen zur Verfügung steht ein bißchen weniger und was weglassen oder ergänzend hinzufügen? Eine Herkulesaufgabe, wenn man es für alle jeweils individuellen Umstände oder schon vorliegende Fakten zurechtzimmern oder buchstäblich zusammenbasteln wollte. Bei allem psychischen Druck, dem wir alle ausgesetzt waren, muss jeder Betroffene irgendwie allein damit zurechtkommen, so grausam das auch erscheinen mag. Wenn ich das Profil von Günther jetzt betrachte, erkenne ich gewisse Parallelen. Es gibt doch bei diesen Werten nicht nur die Prostatektomie. Günther steht reichlich Zeit zur Verfügung, um sich in einem Prostatakrebszentrum von mehreren Experten beraten zu lassen.

----------


## Schorschel

> ... aber ein sehr beklemmendes Gefühl hab ich schon das man sagt kommen Sie in 7 Tagen wieder zur OP...
> Gruß
> Günther


Hallo Günther,

es gibt bei Deinen Werten nicht den geringsten Grund, Dich innerhalb weniger Tage (!!) auf den OP-Tisch zu schicken.

Du hast eine ganze Reihe alternativer Möglichkeiten. Mach Dich' erst einmal in Ruhe schlau!!!! Operiert werden kannst Du auch in 3 Monaten noch, wenn es denn wirklich darauf hinauslaufen sollte. Diese 3 Monate hast Du allemal.

Du musst versuchen, selbst die Entscheidung zu treffen, anstatt Dich willenlos im Hauruckverfahren operieren zu lassen. Die OP ist kein Pappenstiel - Sie kann erhebliche lebenslange Nebenwirkungen haben. Also informiere Dich unbedingt erst ausführlich!

Schorschel

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo lieber Harald,



> Ich hab noch eine Frage 
> Da ich in Deutschland keine eigene Wohnung habe 
> kann mir einer sagen was nach einer eventuell anstehenden OP auf mich zukommt
> Nachuntersuchungen / Intervalle und so 
> Gruß
> Günther


...das hatte ich irgendwie gespürt und damit gemeint.  Günthers Profil weist das aus: so richtig Zeit hat er nicht und das ganze Equipment fehlt. Da kann er "die Segel nicht richtig setzen"! 

Auf den Hilferuf hin haben sich alle im gleichen Sinn geäußert und eine Operation zu diesem Zeitpunkt abgelehnt. 

Winfried

----------


## RalfDm

> Ralf - habe ich etwas übersehen, oder wäre das eine machbare Aufgabe ?


Hallo Winfried,

ad 1: das scheint mir fast der Fall zu sein, siehe nachstehend,
ad 2: die Frage habe ich vor Jahren für mich mit "ja" beantwortet und daraufhin dies geschrieben und immer wieder verbessert und ergänzt. Mit der Version 2.0 war ich vor über einem Jahr auf gutem Weg, dann kam das Kommentieren der Version 2.0 der S3-Leitlinie dazwischen, und als ich damit fertig war, war für den "Ersten Rat V2.0" der Faden komplett gerissen, und ich habe ihn noch nicht wieder zusammengeknotet gekriegt.

Ralf

----------


## Günther01

> Hallo lieber Harald,
> 
> ...das hatte ich irgendwie gespürt und damit gemeint.  Günthers Profil weist das aus: so richtig Zeit hat er nicht und das ganze Equipment fehlt. Da kann er "die Segel nicht richtig setzen"! 
> 
> Auf den Hilferuf hin haben sich alle im gleichen Sinn geäußert und eine Operation zu diesem Zeitpunkt abgelehnt. 
> 
> Winfried


Hallo Winfried

Da hast Du schon vollkommen Recht und gut erkannt
Die ganze Persönliche Lebenssituation macht es bei mir nicht einfach 
bin eigentlich nur nach Deutschland gekommen für einen gesundheitlichen 
Check ....und nun steh ich vor ein Dilemma 

kann mir denn wirlich keiner sagen was ich nach einer OP zu erwarten habe 
eventuelle Nachuntersuchungen / Intervalle usw.
Ihr magt das vielleicht nicht verstehen warum das so wichtig für mich ist 
aber für meine Planung und meine Persönlichen Umstände ist das schon sehr wichtig 

Gruß
Günther

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Günther,

du solltest dir auf jeden Fall wie schon oben gesagt genügend Zeit für eine Entscheidung lassen. Ich habe bei einer schlechteren Ausgangssituation als bei dir mir 3 Monate Zeit zur Informationsfindung und Entscheidung gelassen.

Nun zu deiner eigentlichen Frage: Wenn es denn unbedingt OP und dann auch in Gronau sein soll (wie bei mir auch): Der reine Krankenhausaufenthalt dauert eine Woche (alles natürlich unter dem Vorbehalt, dass keine aussergewöhnlichen Komplikationen auftreten), dann kannst du nach Hause. Für viele schließt sich danach eine Anschlussheilbehandlung an (auch ich habe sie gemacht und sehr davon profitiert) von in der Regel 3 Wochen. Andere berichten aber auch, dass sie nach der OP unmittelbar wieder arbeiten, da sind die Befindlichkeiten und Bedürfnisse sehr unterschiedlich. Falls du direkt nach der OP kontinent bist, musst du auch nichts weiter machen, allerdings solltes du in regelmäßigen Abständen, d .h. alle 2 bis 3 Monate, deinen PSA Wert kontrollieren lassen, was sicherlich auch in Griechenland geht. Aber auch wenn du nicht vollständig kontinent sein solltest, kannst du das entsprechende Training bei dir zu Hause machen, wo auch immer.

So weit erst mal, falls du noch konkrete Fragen hast, bitte melden.

Ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg bei deiner Entscheidung und Behandlung
Roland

----------


## RalfDm

> kann mir denn wirlich keiner sagen was ich nach einer OP zu erwarten habe


Hallo Günther,

das ist kein Problem:

Zitat S3-Leitlinie, S. 202:

"Die Zielsetzung der Rehabilitation besteht nach radikaler Prostatektomie
 in der Therapie der postoperativen Funktionsstörungen, insbesondere der Harninkontinenz und erektilen Dysfunktion;
 in der Wiederherstellung der physischen und psychischen Leistungsfähigkeit;
 in der Wiederbefähigung zur Teilhabe am normalen gesellschaftlichen Leben und,
 soweit der Patient noch im Berufsleben steht, in dem Erhalt oder der Wiederherstellung der Erwerbsfähigkeit."

Konkrete Maßnahmen sind:


eine Anschlussheilbehandlung (AHB) zeitnah zur OP,in den ersten zwei Jahren nach der OP vierteljährliche PSA-Kontrollen,nach zwei Jahren halbjährliche Kontrollen. 

Gronau ist spezialisiert auf Prostatektomien mit dem da-Vinci-System, macht gar nichts Anderes und hat  soweit ich weiß, als einzige deutsche Klinik  gleich drei solcher Geräte im Einsatz und entsprechende Erfahrung (>4.000 OPs).

Ich habe mich vor 2½ Jahren dort operieren lassen und kann die Klinik nur empfehlen (sehr freundliches Personal, ruhige, entspannte Atmosphäre; ich war sofort nach dem Katheterziehen dicht). Das Ergebnis war so, dass ich keinen Grund für eine AHB sah und mich stattdessen zu Hause erholt habe (hat nicht lange gebraucht). 

Wie schon geschrieben wurde  so werden Dich nicht zwangsweise dort behalten und operieren. Es geht zunächst nur um ein Aufklärungsgespräch.

Dieser sehenswerte 46-minütige Film zum da-Vinci-Verfahren entstand in Gronau.

Du hast noch viel Zeit, Dich kundig zu machen, bevor Du Dich für irgendetwas entscheidest. Ich will hiermit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass Du Dich vor der Fahrt nach Gronau nicht fürchten musst.

Ralf

----------


## tom aus lu

> Aber da muß man DURCH.


Gerade so sollte es aber mittlerweile nicht mehr sein. Getreu dem Motto ein Mann kennt keine Schwächen.

Wie sehr die Psyche dann auf den weiteren Genesungsprozess Einfluss nimmt ist mittlerweile schon hinreichend erforscht. Menschen die mit ihren Problemen und Belastungen nicht klar kommen haben ein weit aus höheres Risiko mit Komplikationen oder Störungen während eines Behandlungsablaufes.

Hinzu kommt noch die nicht ganz unerhebliche Suizidgefahr bei bekannt werden einer schweren Erkrankung.http://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachrichten/49767

Daher lieber Schwäche zeigen und frühzeitig psychologische Unterstützung in Anspruch nehmen. Viele Krankenhäuser bieten hierzu mittlerweile auch begleitende Unterstützung an.


Tom

----------


## Harald_1933

> Wie sehr die Psyche dann auf den weiteren Genesungsprozess Einfluss nimmt ist mittlerweile schon hinreichend erforscht. Menschen die mit ihren Problemen und Belastungen nicht klar kommen haben ein weit aus höheres Risiko mit Komplikationen oder Störungen während eines Behandlungsablaufes.


Hallo Tom,

hab Dank, dass Du auf diesen wichtigen Aspekt hinweist.  Unter dem Sternzeichen Krebs geboren, weiß ich, was es bedeutet, in ein tiefes Loch zu fallen. Eine gewisse Trotzreaktion nach dem Motto jetzt erst recht und das wollen wir doch mal sehen, hat mir letztlich geholfen, mich allein wieder zu berappeln.


*"Das größte Risiko auf Erden laufen Menschen, die nie das kleine Risiko eingehen wollen"
*(Bertrand Russel)

----------


## Günther01

so zwischenzeitlich war ich in Gronau ( Nord-West-Deutsches-Prostatazentrum 
sehr entspannte und nette Atmosphäre.
der Arzt sagte es währ noch im Anfangsstadium für mich würden Entfernung der Prostata Tabletten . oder Bestrahlung in Frage kommen ....für kontrolliertes abwarten währ ich zu jung mit 59 Jahren .
Nun bin ich noch mehr verunsichert , denn was ist das richtige und Beste für mich 
ich hab den Arzt zwar gefragt was würden sie an meiner Stelle machen er sagte Entfernung ....aber irgendwie auch Nachvollziehbar 

wie seid Ihr eigentlich damit umgegangen die richtige Therapie zu wählen ???
ich meine es hat alles vor und Nachteile ....ich fühl mich da eigentlich Überfordert um das 
richtige zu Entscheiden

----------


## jürgvw

Lieber Günther,

ich gestatte mir, Dir einen recht einfach scheinenden Vorschlag zu machen, nämlich zuerst einmal die Biopsie bei einem Spezialisten nachbefunden zu lassen. Gute Adressen erfährst Du beim BPS oder dessen Hotline.

Wird Gleason 3+3 bestätigt, dann würde ich von einer Hormontherapie (HB mit Tabletten) absehen, weil Op oder Strahlentherapie mit ein wenig Glück den Krebs vollständig beseitigen könnten, was eine HB praktisch nie fertigbringt. Dann würde ich mir überlegen, bei welchem Therapieverfahren die Nebenwirkungen voraussichtlich weniger schwerwiegend sein dürften und dann handeln. Aber: Zuerst einen möglichst erfahrenen Arzt suchen!

Mit besten Wünschen

Jürg

----------


## Günther01

Lieber Jürg

Besten Dank für dein Posting 
eine Hormontherapie hatte ich eigentlich für mich auch ausgeschlossen 
soweitl ich Informiert bin kann man mit Hormone den 
Krebs am Wachstum hindern , über Nebenwirkungen weiss ich noch nichts 
da hatte ich wohl mal drüber nachgedacht 2 Jahre mit Hormone behandeln zu lassen 
und hinterher kann man ja immer noch operieren oder Strahlentherapie ( soweit das überhaupt möglich ist )

Hab ich da ein Recht zu die Biopsie Nachbefunden zu lassen ? 
bedeutet das eine neue Biopsie ?

was sind bei Strahlentherapie für Nebenwirkungen zu erwarten ? kann mir das einer sagen 
was ist wenn die Strahlentherapie nicht anschlägt , kann man da immer noch Operieren ?

Entschuldigung wenn die Fragen hier schon behandelt sind , aber ich gehe mit Handy über USB ins Netz das ist alles sehr sehr langsam und das dauert eine Ewigkeit ehh
sich eine Seite aufbaut um hier zu Stöbern 

Beste Grüße
Günther

----------


## jürgvw

Lieber Günther,

Du hast en Recht auf Nachbefundung! Du erteilst Dinem Uro einfach den Auftrag, das Biopsiematerial an den von Dir bezeichneten Arzt zur Zweitbefundung zu übermitteln. Gib mal bei Google ein "Biopsie Zweitbefundung"; dort wirst Du an erster Stelle die erforderlichen Hinweise und Adressen des BPS finden,

Dazu und zu Deinen anderen Fragen werde ich morgen mehr schreiben, weil ich so langsam schlafen gehen sollte...

Tschüss

Jürg

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Günther,

was soll die Zweitbefundung bringen?

Dein Problem sind doch nicht die Biopsiewerte, sondern Deine Entscheidungsschwäche!

Bei den vorliegenden Werten scheidet Active Surveillance aus, sodass für eine kurative (heilende) Behandlung nur noch Operation oder Bestrahlung übrigbleiben.

In diesem Ratgeber kannst Du vielleicht eine Entscheidungshilfe bekommen. Er basiert auf den S3-Leitlinien und Patientenvertreter haben bei seiner Erstellung mitgewirkt:

Patienten-Ratgeber: Prostatakrebs I Lokal begrenztes Prostatakarzinom: *http://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/download/2009-pl-pca.pdf

*Alles Gute, und denke daran, Entscheidung macht frei!

Hansjörg Burger*
*

----------


## Mattse

Hallo Günther,
du bist leider einer von zehntausenden Betroffenen. Das dir die Entscheidung schwer fällt, kann hier jeder nachvollziehen.
Tatsache ist, du hast Krebs und der verschwindet nicht von alleine.
Von den verschiedenen Therapien hat statistisch gesehen die RPE bei einem lokal begrenzten Karzinom die größte Aussicht auf Heilung.
Aktive Überwachung ist die schlechteste Option, da du eventuell zu lange wartest und es dann zu spät für eine Heilung sein kann.
Bestrahlung und Hormone kannst du nach einer RPE immer noch in Angriff nehmen. Umgekehrt ist das schwieriger, wenn nicht unmöglich.
Mit Gronau hat dein Urologe einen Vorschlag der ersten Wahl gemacht. Viele aus dem Forum waren dort, ich auch. Bei mir ist bis jetzt alles gut verlaufen. Klar dauert alles seine Zeit, um wieder fast wie früher zu funktionieren, aber bei einem einigermaßen günstigen Verlauf einer RPE sollte dieses auch bei dir funktionieren. Wissen und versprechen wird dir das keiner können. Ich wünsche dir alles Gute und das du dich mit deiner Entscheidung nicht so lange rumplagen musst, denn das ist doch eine große Belastung und fördert dein Allgemeinbefinden nicht gerade. Wenn du eine Entscheidung getroffen hast, wie auch immer, bist du erheblich erleichtert und fühlst dich allgemein besser.
Noch etwas habe ich vergessen: Sofort wird dir nichts rausgeschnitten. Zwischen der Biopsie und der OP sollten mindestens 6 Wochen liegen.

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Günther,

diese Zitate...




> Bei den vorliegenden Werten scheidet Active Surveillance aus


 und




> Aktive Überwachung ist die schlechteste Option, da du eventuell zu lange wartest und es dann zu spät für eine Heilung sein kann


...können nicht unwidersprochen bleiben. 

Die Zitierten sind mit ihren einseitig schulmedizinisch fokussierten Meinungen im Forum hinlänglich bekannt, ebenso wie ich mit meiner gegenteiligen Haltung.

Du solltest m.E., wie von Jürg empfohlen, die Stanzen zur Zweitbegutachtung schicken lassen. Weiterhin solltest Du mit Deinem Urologen über das Thema Prostatitis sprechen, denn der GS 3+3 passt nicht wirklich zum PSA-Wert von 14. Vielleicht weist auch die Zweitbefundung ein entzündliches Geschehen in Deiner Prostata nach, was den hohen PSA-Wert erklären könnte.

Ferner solltest Du, mit 4-wöchigem Abstand zur Biopsie, erneut Deinen PSA-Wert bestimmen lassen. Entscheidend ist vor allem die PSA-Dynamik, und die musst Du jetzt im Auge behalten.

Ich war in Deinem Alter, als bei mir PK diagnostiziert wurde. Den Rest kannst Du in meiner PK-Historie nachlesen. Heute geht es mir insgesamt hervorragend - auch wenn meine Prostata mich mit einer Hyperplasie plagt, die ich demnächst eventuell angehen werde (TURP). Die wiederum ist eine Lappalie im Vergleich zur RPE.

Du hast also noch viele Optionen außerhalb der vorgeschlagenen radikalen Therapien. Das Wort "kurativ" (heilend) ist ein Etikettenschwindel, den die Urologie seit einiger Zeit selbst korrigiert hat. Es wird nämlich nicht mehr von "kurativ" gesprochen, sondern von "kurativ intendiert" = mit der Absicht zu heilen - das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied, den auch Hansjörg Burger so langsam zur Kenntnis nehmen sollte.

Auch wenn sehr oft die RPE geheilt hat, so gibt es allein in Deutschland zehn-, wenn nicht hunderttausende von Operierten, bei denen die OP erfolglos war, die schlimmen Nebenwirkungen aber voll da sind.

Also mach' Dich schlau, lerne Deinen persönlichen PK besser kennen und entscheide Dich dann - bitte in dieser Reihenfolge. Du bist derzeit nicht "entscheidungsschwach", sondern informations-unterbelichtet.

Alles Gute und herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Günther,

und bitte auch *hier* noch einmal sorgfältig lesen und abwägen.

Viel Glück!!

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Günter,

die Fragen, auf die ich heute Abend noch eingehen wollte, sind inzwischen liebenswürdigerweise von Kollegen beantwortet worden. Immerhin möchte ich zwei Punkte nochmals aufgreifen:

ich bin nach wie vor davon überzeugt, dass eine Hormontherapie in Deinem Fall (bei unveränderter Ausgangslage!) nicht in erster Linie zur Anwendung gelangen sollte. Dies vor allem deshalb, weil mit Operation oder Bestrahlung eine Heilung immerhin als möglich erscheint.

Anders als Hansjörg halte ich eine Zweitbefundung bei Deiner Ausgangslage für zweckmässig, sind mir doch genügend Fälle bekannt, bei denen die Überprüfung der Arbeit des ersten Pathologen zu anderen Resultaten und damit gelegentlich auch zu anderen Therapie-Ansätzen geführt hat. Zudem wäre für Dich angesichts Deiner grossen Unsicherheit sogar eine Bestätigung des ersten Ergebnisses von Vorteil und dürfte zu einer Beruhigung führen.

Mit Hansjörg bin ich gleicher Meinung, Operation oder Bestrahlung wären für Dich die sinnvollste Lösung. Dabei solltest Du hinsichtlich der unerwünschten zu erwartenden oder auch nur möglichen Nebenwirkungen die Operation mit dem System von Gronau mit der Radiotherapie eines erfahrenen Therapeuten vergleichen.

Mit besten Wünschen

Jürg

----------


## Mattse

> auch wenn meine Prostata mich mit einer Hyperplasie plagt, die ich demnächst eventuell angehen werde (TURP). Die wiederum ist eine* Lappalie* im Vergleich zur RPE.
> [Schorschel


Als Lappalie würde ich eine TURP nicht bezeichnen, http://www.urologielehrbuch.de/turp_komplikationen.html

----------


## Schorschel

> Als Lappalie würde ich eine TURP nicht bezeichnen...


Habe ich auch nicht gemacht! _Kein_ Eingriff ist eine Lappalie, nicht einmal eine Biopsie würde ich als solche bezeichnen.

"Im Vergleich zur RPE" - und _nur das_ habe ich geschrieben - halte ich die TURP allerdings für eine Lappalie. Wer mag, der kann ja die von Dir geposteten möglichen TURP-Komplikationen bei der selben Quelle einmal vergleichen mit den möglichen, vor allem aber auch tatsächlich ziemlich häufig eintretenden Komplikationen und Nebenwirkungen einer RPE.

Um es drastisch zu illistrieren: Eine Blutvergiftung ist zweifellos eine schlimme Sache; verglichen mit einem Herzinfarkt ist es eine Lappalie. Jetzt klar?

Schorschel

----------


## liebom

Warte ab und lass dir Zeit bevor du dich entscheidest. Bei deinen werten hast du noch die Wahl. Aber stimmt schon es ist alles leichter gesagt als getan und in der Situation bestimmt nicht leicht. Ich hoffe, du schaffst es.

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Schorschel, 





> Eine Blutvergiftung ist zweifellos eine schlimme Sache; verglichen mit einem Herzinfarkt ist es eine Lappalie. Jetzt klar?


*Sepsis*




> Klassifikation nach ICD-10
> 
> A39.2
> Akute Meningokokkensepsis
> 
> A40.-
> Streptokokken-Sepsis
> 
> A41.-
> ...






Ich erlaub mir einfach den Hinweis auf die lebensbedrohliche Blutvergiftung!
Zitat aus Wikipedia

Winfried

----------


## tom aus lu

> Eine Blutvergiftung ist zweifellos eine schlimme Sache; verglichen mit einem Herzinfarkt ist es eine Lappalie.


Aja, Gott sei Dank hat Winfried das klar gestellt.

Wenn ich es mir aussuchen könnte hätte ich lieber einen HI als eine generalisierte Blutvergiftung (Sepsis)....... denn bei ersterem ist meine Überlebenschance doch deutlich höher......

Also wenn schon Vergleiche, dann bitte nicht so.......

Tom

----------

